# Time for a new phone? What should I get?



## dutchroots2 (Sep 20, 2016)

I just realized my smart phone is 4 1/2 years old. Still working fine, but I'm not under contract and wondering if I should trade it in for something different/better? I'm on Verizon and the current phone is the Droid Maxx.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'd get a Google Pixel.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> I'd get a Google Pixel.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I got the s7 edge and I love it. Plus the SD card slot is a make or break for me


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

S7, but the S8 should be out soon. Not sure how water/dust proof the Pixel is.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

The Droid Maxx has great battery life. Probably the best in smart phones. It also has a one time replacement policy. If it breaks, you can send it in, for a new one, one time.

I also have Verizon and I'm not in a contract. They give a $10 a month discount for not being in a contract.

Of course you are stuck with that software. There are no updates for it. I think it has Kit kat 4.4. As long as it's running smooth, I would stick with it. I'm not one for needing an upgrade as long as mine is working good.


----------



## HOPjfpatenaude (Aug 21, 2016)

I have the Pixel and it's the most advanced phone I ever had. It's really fast and the unlocking with digital imprint works really well (timer saver).

It's also one of the few phones that offer the smaller one with the same performance as the bigger one.



Inner10 said:


> I'd get a Google Pixel.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

JT Wood said:


> I got the s7 edge and I love it. Plus the SD card slot is a make or break for me


I use to feel the same way, but I haven't side loaded an app in years. I could care less for the SD card. It's like a serviceable battery, those days will soon be over.


----------



## HOPjfpatenaude (Aug 21, 2016)

For info, what usually takes much space on our phones are pictures and videos. The Google Pixel comes with an unlimited free Google Photos storage to store these. The storage process is fully automated: the pictures are sent in Google Photos and deleted from your phone automatically. Personally, I don't need a SD card anymore.



Inner10 said:


> I use to feel the same way, but I haven't side loaded an app in years. I could care less for the SD card. It's like a serviceable battery, those days will soon be over.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

dutchroots2 said:


> I just realized my smart phone is 4 1/2 years old. Still working fine, but I'm not under contract and wondering if I should trade it in for something different/better? I'm on Verizon and the current phone is the Droid Maxx.


Why get rid of something that:

a) works?
b) is paid off?

What do you use your phone for that would require a new one?
I like the "MAXX" part, but that's just half the story.

And why are you asking this question here?

Do you run specific apps for your job that could use a speed boost from new hardware?

Okay, you've convinced me....get the newest biggest thing that you can afford, because life is too short not to live a little!!!:clap:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

HOPjfpatenaude said:


> For info, what usually takes much space on our phones are pictures and videos. The Google Pixel comes with an unlimited free Google Photos storage to store these. The storage process is fully automated: the pictures are sent in Google Photos and deleted from your phone automatically. Personally, I don't need a SD card anymore.


That just uses up data. It's a scam. A convenient scam, but one non the less. Just like Google cloud.

I am starting to feel less and less interested in upgrading these days. Probably skip the S8 and wait for the S9, but I'm not really motivated either way. The phones are so good now, it doesn't do anything for me to upgrade.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPjfpatenaude (Aug 21, 2016)

Good point, it is not water/dust proof! 



VinylHanger said:


> S7, but the S8 should be out soon. Not sure how water/dust proof the Pixel is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

4 1/2 years - good job I am happy if I get 2, I used to "need" to have the latest version, but now I don't think the advances are all that great from model to model, improved yes, but current one is still pretty good, I plan to keep the current one until the battery starts to go


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> I use to feel the same way, but I haven't side loaded an app in years. I could care less for the SD card. It's like a serviceable battery, those days will soon be over.


I have 64 gigs of music and movies that I Carry around with me. I like being able to take hours of video and basically unlimited pics on vacation too.

The battery thing doesn't matter to me anymore. I'm at 60 percent at the end of the day most times. 


I just got the Samsung gear vr and that alone is enough for me to go Samsung. 


Is there a Google vr system out yet? I read the pixel should be a great vr phone too. 


I also appreciate the ip68 waterproof rating. I watch videos on the shower sometimes 

:laughing:


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

What are you looking for in a smart phone?

Start there then figure out what meets your needs.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## r a s (Mar 30, 2015)

dutchroots2 said:


> I just realized my smart phone is 4 1/2 years old. Still working fine, but I'm not under contract and wondering if I should trade it in for something different/better? I'm on Verizon and the current phone is the Droid Maxx.


Test drive a Pixel. Mine is working out great, though some users are having issues.


----------



## r a s (Mar 30, 2015)

VinylHanger said:


> That just uses up data. It's a scam. A convenient scam, but one non the less. Just like Google cloud.
> 
> ... deleted


Most of my cloud-enabled apps do their backing up and downloading using WiFi by default. My Google Photos app has never used any of our data allowance -- it may be different if your carrier limits your use of Wifi data also.

If you happen to be a TimeWarner Roadrunner customer their WiFi finder app works great for Android and iOS.


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

I have the iPhone 7 and it can be in water 1 meter for 30 minutes.
It does everything I want.


----------



## AzCarpet (Dec 31, 2016)

I still rock the S5 galaxy Whatever you do stay away from the glass if you work hard they just break. FYI the S7 unfortunately is Glass. it's a bummer cause I really want it but know i'll break it. Your can pick up a like new s5 for 50 buck and the screens don't break easily.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

AzCarpet said:


> I still rock the S5 galaxy Whatever you do stay away from the glass if you work hard they just break. FYI the S7 unfortunately is Glass. it's a bummer cause I really want it but know i'll break it. Your can pick up a like new s5 for 50 buck and the screens don't break easily.


The S7 uses a Gorilla Glass screen just like the S5. The S7 uses a newer version of Gorilla Glass than the S5.


----------



## AzCarpet (Dec 31, 2016)

Really I was told other wise maybe I do want to get the S7


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I have the S7. It's a great phone.


----------



## NickStockton (Dec 6, 2016)

I think in most of our trades, having a good camera on the phone is so essential. The reason I say that is that if you have facebook, instagram, pinterest, or a website for your business, if you have a phone that can take high quality pictures, then you can post them to those sources. For your carpentry, if you can take great pictures of your work and post them, as long as your work speaks for itself, the better quality picture may make you more trustworthy than the next business in town.

For that reason, I would choose picture taking abilities for my next phone, and the choices would be the Galaxy S7 or S7 edge as a lot of top websites suggest it takes the best photos as of right now.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

NickStockton said:


> I think in most of our trades, having a good camera on the phone is so essential. The reason I say that is that if you have facebook, instagram, pinterest, or a website for your business, if you have a phone that can take high quality pictures, then you can post them to those sources. For your carpentry, if you can take great pictures of your work and post them, as long as your work speaks for itself, the better quality picture may make you more trustworthy than the next business in town.
> 
> For that reason, I would choose picture taking abilities for my next phone, and the choices would be the Galaxy S7 or S7 edge as a lot of top websites suggest it takes the best photos as of right now.


Before Christmas a bunch of us got together with the kids because the local FD comes around some neighborhoods with Santa on one of the fire trucks. Well, taking pictures at night time in front of Christmas lights is a challenge for any camera. My friend was using a $1k DSLR and the pics were so so. His wife was taking them with her S7 and they were phenomenal. I mean a crystal clear picture at night in front of Christmas lights.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

My digital camera takes way better pictures than any phone I've ever had....is that like old fashioned now or what? 

never could see the point in having an $800 phone on a jobsite. I don't care what kind of protection it has.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

For the job site I'm all about how rugged it is. Not looking for a phone that will be broken if I look at it the wrong way.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

> I have the iPhone 7 and it can be in water 1 meter for 30 minutes.
> It does everything I want.



How is it in dusty situations?


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Brickie said:


> How is it in dusty situations?


It has an IP67 rating, so pretty good.


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

EricBrancard said:


> It has an IP67 rating, so pretty good.


Sounds pretty good:

https://www.cnet.com/how-to/the-iphone-7-offers-ip67-dust-and-water-protection-what-does-that-mean/


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Went from a note to an iphone7plus due to the note 7. I do not like the iphone simply because of no back button. Battery lasts longer, apps are better, even gmail and google maps are better on the iphone, but no back button, I cant wait to go back to the note.


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

JBM said:


> Went from a note to an iphone7plus due to the note 7. I do not like the iphone simply because of no back button. Battery lasts longer, apps are better, even gmail and google maps are better on the iphone, but no back button, I cant wait to go back to the note.


There is no back button on the I phone because it's redundant. 

Apple introduced raise-to-wake for iPhone 6s, etc., This effectively eliminates the need to press any button to wake or use the device. 

You simply raise it, it wakes, and Touch ID lets you in. To multitask, you press on the left edge of the screen to see which apps are currently running and switch to the one you want or close it out. 

No need to literally ever use a hard button.:thumbup:


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Brickie said:


> There is no back button on the I phone because it's redundant.
> 
> Apple introduced raise-to-wake for iPhone 6s, etc., This effectively eliminates the need to press any button to wake or use the device.
> 
> ...


I'd still rather have a back button

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## GitSum (Feb 27, 2008)

Just picked up an S7 Edge (Verizon) on Amazon for a reasonable price - if you can call $629 reasonable

I messaged the seller - LTE Warehouse and he replied that he owns a couple of Verizon stores and these are brand new and covered by the Samsung factory warranty (12 months)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CJ3SCCI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

GitSum said:


> Just picked up an S7 Edge (Verizon) on Amazon for a reasonable price - if you can call $629 reasonable
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Welcome to the forum, gitmesum!


----------



## CPMKW (Apr 28, 2014)

I would get an s7 active if I lived in the US. Hate that they locked that phone to one carrier. Didn't make sense to buy one and unlock with the trade in and deal on my standard s7.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Brickie said:


> There is no back button on the I phone because it's redundant.
> 
> Apple introduced raise-to-wake for iPhone 6s, etc., This effectively eliminates the need to press any button to wake or use the device.
> 
> ...


The physical button isn't the back button. The back button takes you to the last screen instead of looking for the icon in the screen.

I could do without the physical home button. Like htc but
The back button is important to me.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

CPMKW said:


> I would get an s7 active if I lived in the US. Hate that they locked that phone to one carrier. Didn't make sense to buy one and unlock with the trade in and deal on my standard s7.


My s7 active had a faulty screen, pink line appeared on the right side of the screen, sent it in for warranty repairs, Samsung sent the phone back in pieces. Samsung will never get another dime of my money and I've bought 4 or 5 phones, 2 smartwatches, 3 tablets, 2 laptops, and a TV. Customer service has been completely useless up to this point.


----------

